# animated GIF's of Trapping from Brandon Lee's Rapid Fire



## Stickgrappler (Apr 3, 2013)

OK all you closet trappers! You know who you are! Calling all JKD/Wing Chun Kuen playas, identify those traps! LOL


4 more trapping GIF's here

http://www.stickgrappler.net/2013/04/rapid-fire-gif-set-4.html

Today's post was the last in a series of 4 posts of animated GIF's I made from Rapid Fire in memory of the 20th anniversary of Brandon Lee's death.

RIP Brandon Lee


----------



## arnisador (Apr 3, 2013)

Excellent!


----------



## mook jong man (Apr 4, 2013)

One of them looks like a low Garn Sau , then back up to a Tan Sau then a pak sau and punch.
The rest just looks like a bit of lap sau.


----------



## Eric_H (Apr 12, 2013)

is that the infamous Al Leong he's doing it with? (Also know as awesome asian badguy in every movie?)


----------



## Steve (Apr 12, 2013)

Rapid Fire was one of my favorite movies for a long time.  That fight scene in particular was what I considered the all time best movie fight ever.  Since then, I'd say some Donnie Yen fights, such as the climactic fight scene from Flash Point, has taken over that coveted spot for me.  

Thanks for sharing.


----------

